# What size screw for mounting an LG 60PA6500 plasma?



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Help! I have an LG 60PA6500 that I have decided to wall mount. I bought one that came with multiple screws. None of them fit! The closest is an M8-1.25 it starts to thread, so I bought some M8-1.0 but they won't thread in either. All LG sez is it's an M8. Does anyone know what size these friggin' screws are ??? If there is a better group to post this in let me know. 
First person with the right answer, I owe a brew to!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like this might be a common issue. The question shows up multiple times in the LG support forums and the support techs don't even seem to know which thread is needed on the M8 screws. I found an Amazon review stating that the 1.25mm pitch is correct for LG TVs. I have a PV250 mounted with a monoprice mount and didn't have any issues with the screws that came with the mount. Did your TV come with a manual? Maybe it states more details about the mounting screw requirements. I'm guessing it would probably just say M8 though....


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Yup. It is a MonoPrice mount and the 8-1.25 screws that came with it are the closest. I even bought an 8-1.25 to test with. It's definetly an 8mm hole but the thread pitch is odd on the TV. I even tried 5/16-18 but it doesn't work either. I've emailed LG and will wait for a reply from them. I posted here with the hopes someone here has a 60PA6500 and can help. I'm about ready to tap them with an 8-1.25 tap and get'r done!


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

so here is what the LG CSC Clone replied:

> Dear W,
> 
> Thank you for contacting LG Electronics. I will gladly assist you.
> 
> I am afraid that this is not something that we can tell, it depends
> on the mount that you have. Vesa should be able to tell you the
> length of the screws needed for their wallmount. We can only say that
> the holes fit a M8 dimension screw.

Honestly, why do they let people with no technical knowledge work in Solution Centers? 
If I ever determine the correct screw size & thread pitch I will post it.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

wbz said:


> We can only say that
> > the holes fit a M8 dimension screw.


As expected. Still disappointing considering this is coming from the company that designed the TV.

Are you trying to hand screw these in? Could it be that the threads in the TV holes have burrs or something? Not trying to doubt your knowledge here - just trying to cover all the bases. If you can't get them to turn in with a screw driver or allen wrench or whatever the applicable tool is, then I wouldn't try to force it. Just saying, they could be tight until a screw has passed through all the threads once.

edit: I will add that a quick google search indicates that this might be a commonly unresolved problem with the LG TVs.


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> As expected. Still disappointing considering this is coming from the company that designed the TV. *This is the standard level of support I expect anymore.*
> 
> Are you trying to hand screw these in? *yes, with my fingers. the 8-1.25 makes it about 3/4 turn before stopping. *
> Could it be that the threads in the TV holes have burrs or something? *In case of burrs etc, I tried to "nudge" the screw a little bit with a screwdriver but got no further. I can only imagine disaster if I force it in...*
> ...


*yup, I've googled to the end of the earth and read them all.....*


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe you have all you need to get the job done. If the LG Tech says the bolt is an M8 in that case there are only a coarse or fine screw pitch variations to choose from. The M8 x 1.0 is a fine thread pitch and the M8 x 1.25 is the coarse thread pitch and you have one of each I believe. 

So now I don't believe LG or anybody (except the military maybe) has come up with a third M8 pitch variation and all of this leads me to the question - the LG TV bolt holes. Are the bolt hole threads on the Tv clean or buggered up in some way. I think I would try the M8 x 1.25 in all of the bolt holes on the TV using my hand only. I would not try mounting the wall bracket, just try the bolts in the bolt holes by hand only.
Make sure the angle you start the screw/bolt is correct. 

The reason for trying all of the bolt holes is: sometimes in manufacturing bolt holes and even bolt threads are not chased and cleaned properly and or tap/dies get dull. don't forget manufacturers only check using random samples. They know when to change bits but it is not a perfect system. 

If you find one bolt hole that accepts the M8 x 1.25 bolt cleanly I would assume the others are also M8 ..., and use 1 or 2 new bolts to chase the threads on the other bolt holes. If you follow that...

Regards


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Gregr said:


> I believe you have all you need to get the job done. If the LG Tech says the bolt is an M8 in that case there are only a coarse or fine screw pitch variations to choose from. The M8 x 1.0 is a fine thread pitch and the M8 x 1.25 is the coarse thread pitch and you have one of each I believe.
> 
> So now I don't believe LG or anybody (except the military maybe) has come up with a third M8 pitch variation and all of this leads me to the question - the LG TV bolt holes. Are the bolt hole threads on the Tv clean or buggered up in some way. I think I would try the M8 x 1.25 in all of the bolt holes on the TV using my hand only. I would not try mounting the wall bracket, just try the bolts in the bolt holes by hand only.
> Make sure the angle you start the screw/bolt is correct.
> ...


Yup. That's exactly what I've done. No luck. The same problem with all four inserts with various screws. I agree that they are probably supposed to be 8-1.25 but am hesitant to force the screws in to "chase" the threads. I'm thinking it might be better to "chase" the threads with an 8-1.25 tap, which I happen to have, but it's a one shot deal. 
I would start with one of the bottom holes. If successful do the other bottom hole. If that works out, move to the top holes. If one of those top holes messes up, I could not trust hanging it on the wall. 
Then it goes on a cradenza, which is apparently what most have done. :huh:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

You know what I would do next...,

Because all of your concerns are very practical concerns and I would add one additional concern. the potential problem with chasing waste falling onto the circuit board. Though most of the shavings would be to short/small to be problematic and mostly fall to the bottom. However what happens if you turn a metal string curl.

What I would do next is go back to where I bought the LG and have the Tech/clerk/salespeople show you the correct size and pitch bolt you need to use and the proper angle to start. I am sure the correct angle is perpendicular to the wall but sometimes this is difficult to transpose to an object twice removed from the actual mounting surface. 

I wish you the best of luck. Hopefully somebody will speak up. We do have professionals who sell LG and/or do a google search for the Owners Manual. I believe I'll do that search now.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is the link to the LG Manual that covers wall mounting. Not much help here

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/270104/Lg-60pa6500.html?page=19#manual

I would go back to the retailer for a hands-on description.

Best of luck


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

After reading this I'm glad I bought a stand i was worried about mounting to many different wall mounts to chose from then the screws don't fit good luck getting your tv up soon.


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

Gregr said:


> You know what I would do next...,
> 
> Because all of your concerns are very practical concerns and I would add one additional concern. the potential problem with chasing waste falling onto the circuit board. Though most of the shavings would be to short/small to be problematic and mostly fall to the bottom. However what happens if you turn a metal string curl.
> 
> ...


yeah, I thought about the waste metal too. I have a strong shop vac to assist with that.

The place I bought it from doesn't have that model any more and is of no help.
But, LG has made an offer to send a tech , no charge, to look at it! I'll post back if that actually happens. Otherwise my 8mm-1.25 tap is shined up and ready to tap...


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

B- one said:


> After reading this I'm glad I bought a stand i was worried about mounting to many different wall mounts to chose from then the screws don't fit good luck getting your tv up soon.


Yeah, my preference too. You have to hide the wires anyways. But, we have a little boy in the house now and up on the wall is safer for a few years...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We bought a taller stand and the tv will be even higher were building a shelf to fit over the center channel. But to be safe we will use the strap or whatever it's called to anchor the tv to the stand or wall never had to do it before had a dlp tv's for the last 6+ years the tv will be about 43 inches from the floor so it should be fairly safe from our little terror.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Not the new tv yet still need to make shelf or stand to go over center channel but it dose get it up pretty high


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

B- one said:


> Not the new tv yet still need to make shelf or stand to go over center channel but it dose get it up pretty high


Forgot the pic


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

just a quick update on this fiasco:

LG did authorize this for a courtesy extended warranty claim. Today a tech from the local LG warranty shop came by. I am certain he thought I was and idiot. Until he heard the story and tried the screws himself. Conclusion: these are not threaded for a standard M8 screw. 
He said," all these are standard screws. I have never seen this before." His resoloution is to first order a new back bracket for the TV. I'll update in a week or so. Oh, while looking he said that metal shavings would not fall inside the set, the threaded holes aren't all the way thru. We may wind up tapping those threads yet...

What amazes me is I am the first person to actually try to mount this model on the wall. This can't be the only one that has a non-standard treadeded insert.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I am impressed..., LG made good on their promise to send a tech. But I can't help feeling this should not have been the case - this should not be happening. Bad thread, non-standard thread man they get it right 99.9999% of the time (relatively speaking) but everything comes to a standstill because of a 3 cent screw, 26 cents for stainless. After waiting for what 18 days++..., man...... somebody dropped the ball. 

Good job on holding them accountable though. Some would let them of the hook, but that's not good for anybody.
Hope you all have entertainment for the weekend!


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

SOLVED!
Local tech replaced the two brackets on the rear of the panel and all is well. If you have one of these, 60PA6500 plasma tvs, you need to check if a M8 screw threads into the rear mounting holes. Or, if you ever decide to wall mount it you may not be able to!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

wbz said:


> SOLVED!
> Local tech replaced the two brackets on the rear of the panel and all is well. If you have one of these, 60PA6500 plasma tvs, you need to check if a M8 screw threads into the rear mounting holes. Or, if you ever decide to wall mount it you may not be able to!


Congrats on getting your issue resolved. I'm sure it's a great relief.


----------



## nymuscle (Jan 22, 2021)

Im currently having the same problem,you had the back of the tv replaced with new threads? im confused here forgive me,but i currently had to stop this whole mounting this tv to my wall because of this and im as frustrated as it gets. Did they retap the exsisting threads ? or did it accept a american screw because clearly the M8 is not working .


----------



## nymuscle (Jan 22, 2021)

im dealing with the same issue right now,holding up my whole day because these M8 screws dont want to screw into the holes can you tell me what the remedy was did they tap the holes ?


----------

